# Zygopetalum 'Conway's Choice'



## Barbara (Dec 27, 2006)

This has been a very speedy grower, for an orchid. We have divided it in half, and it has produced a backbulb which has flowered a few times too. It does like its water however. 

Zygopetalum 'Conway's Choice'




[/IMG]
Flower Detail:



[/IMG]


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 27, 2006)

Very nice. Is 'Conway's Choice' the name of the plant or the clonal name?


----------



## Grandma M (Dec 27, 2006)

Very pretty. Is it fragrant? 

I have recently become interested in Zygos. I bought several different ones but some of them were bare root seedlings. How long does it take them to grow to blooming size? I like the flowers but especially like the wonderful scents. It seems that thay all have their own fragrance. Five of mine have bloomed and all different from each other. One has solid brown petals but most of them are spotted like yours. I really like the deep blue color in the lips. I posted a Zygo thread about a week ago of one of mine.

What do you grow yours in? I recently found some cocoa fiber media but I may have to replant them because it dries out so fast. I mixed it with perlite but I need to do something different. They seem to like it but I don't like having to water them every day.

Marilyn


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 27, 2006)

very nice!!!

I have never grown one from a seedling so I can't help there but I use a fine bark mix with some grow cubes mixed in.


----------



## Barbara (Dec 27, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> Very nice. Is 'Conway's Choice' the name of the plant or the clonal name?



Can't find much information on this particular hybrid since the nursery tag was so smeared, it was impossible to read the parentage. Sorry that I can't help you out Dot. Maybe, someone else might know?

This particular plant is growing in pine bark nuggets (I couldn't get coarse bark mix when it needed potting). My backbulb is growing in a fine firbark, coco chuck, perlite mix and it isn't growing as quickly as the larger ones in the larger media. The other division is growing in a coarse mix and is happy about the accommodation. I find Zygo's seem to perfer regular watering, except during their rest peroid, and large grade potting media.


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 27, 2006)

Here you go...I found it with a goole search
Zygo Conway's Choice (Zygo. Kiwi Choice x Titanic = Zygo. Conway’s Choice)


----------



## Barbara (Dec 27, 2006)

Ron-NY said:


> Here you go...I found it with a goole search
> Zygo Conway's Choice (Zygo. Kiwi Choice x Titanic = Zygo. Conway’s Choice)



Thanks Ron, I will write that down. The cultivar name might be 'Bravo'. Found that with a goole image search.


----------



## Park Bear (Dec 28, 2006)

very nice!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2006)

Very nice and probably fragrant too. And it likes water!?! If I didn't kill everything w/ pseudobulbs I'd probably grow some.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 28, 2006)

OrchidNorth said:


> Thanks Ron, I will write that down. The cultivar name might be 'Bravo'. Found that with a goole image search.


But use 'Bravo' only if it's on the tag. It could be a seedling, unless you know it's a division. According to Stephen Monkhouse, Zygos don't clone consistently well, so I'd be wary of placing a clonal name on a plant if it isn't on the tag.


----------



## Barbara (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh, I know Dot. Wasn't planning on it.:wink:

P.S. It is very fragrant, smells alot like spring hyacinths sometimes,and the spice cubboard other times.


----------

